# how many people stop to help others with broken bikes on the trail



## FASTIVAB6TG25MR (Apr 12, 2014)

I've come across a few people on the trail with a flat tire or something has come loose/fallen off. worst was a couple trying to ride a tandem through a pretty rocky section and bent their front sprocket. I always have a full tool a pump, and at least 2 tubes in my pack so its not a big deal to take a few minutes to lend a hand.

Everyone ive stopped for seemed so surprised i actually stopped that It started making me think that no one around here helps anyone out. What's your thoughts?


----------



## garth1760 (May 20, 2011)

I believe in karma and I know she's a b*tch. I always lend a hand when I can and was repaid in full when I busted my eye socket after a fall on a **ahem** road ride.....on my mtb though!


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

I tried to help some guys on my first trail run but I had nothing to help them with (still a noob)
The guy needed an Allen key to adjust his new bike and down the road he needed a tube for a tire that just blew. Dude had a bad day but he had a whole group with him and no one had anything to help him with.


----------



## FASTIVAB6TG25MR (Apr 12, 2014)

Damn, how fast were you going? That's why i wear i full face everywhere lol


----------



## garth1760 (May 20, 2011)

FASTIVAB6TG25MR said:


> Damn, how fast were you going? That's why i wear i full face everywhere lol


The dude that stopped to help was awesome. Blood all over his 4x4 on the way to A&E but in the usual kiwi manner, all I got was: "don't worry about it mate". The best bit was that it happened in front of a funeral home. The standing joke is that one of the guys came out to take measurements while I was out cold. Hence, I strongly believe "what goes round, comes round".


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I always stop and ask if they need any help. I also carry tools
and a couple of tubes.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

John Kuhl said:


> I always stop and ask if they need any help. I also carry tools
> and a couple of tubes.


x2

once i had a guy ask me to give him my last tube, though after i'd let him use my pump and given him a patch. i had to turn him down. what if i got a flat and had to replace my tube?

(i was on a 'cross bike and my seatbag only has room for one tube)


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The stuff I seem to give out the most is energy gels/bars. I always have a few in my bag in flavours I don't like but other people seem to. They are usually given out with event entries.

Tubes and tool use are needed less than the gels. 7 years ago I helped a roadie fix a flat and rode a bit with him. A year after that we bought a new house and he is one of the neighbours!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Yup, I always ask if they need help, have given tubes out, directions to people who need it, invited lost solo riders to tag along on rides, etc.



Superleo said:


> The guy needed an Allen key to adjust his new bike and down the road he needed a tube for a tire that just blew. Dude had a bad day but he had a whole group with him and no one had anything to help him with.


It is bad enough that somebody does not take the necessities with them when they ride especially on a new bike. They almost always need occasional adjustments and many times you don't notice it until you are on the trail. However things get forgotten at times. However to be in a group and nobody had a multi tool or a tube. I can't really feel sorry for them. lol


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Not too many flats but I've helped a few people go single speed after they ripped up their derailleur.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I always stop to ask if i see someone stopped on the side of the trail. I do what I can. 9 times out of 10, the person is just taking a break. But I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I just blasted past someone and found out that they didn't make it out of the woods and I could have helped. I always carry extra food, a few tubes, water, and a pretty decent selection of tools.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I always offer to help unless they appear to be more competent than me


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

beshannon said:


> I always offer to help unless they appear to be more competent than me


If I did that, I would never be able to help anyone. lol


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I ride fairly well prepared to repair anything ( been a mechanic my entire adult life!) And even though I ride tubeless, I still carry tubes. In fact I even carry a schrader tube even though I run Presta. Strong believer in Karma and always try to help anyone!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

I call out "have everything you need?" as i pass anyone on the side of the trail wrenching. Occasionally someone says no or is walking a bike out and it is obvious they do not, but it is rare. 

Each and every time i have a flat or technical 80% of the people who pass ask the same.

For all the bad rap Southern California gets about stravatards, most of the riders out here are good people and more than willing to lend a hand. Im actually surprised the people in OP's story are surprised.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

We were on a 40 mile training ride on a rail trail path this past weekend. Unfortunately, a few days prior the margins of the path had been mowed and trimmed and all the thorny vines, stickers and mesquite thorns ended up on the trail surface. 
We had 5 flats among our group of 6. We were well prepared with CO2 and tubes, but had to track down a WalMart in the small town at our turn-around point to restock on tubes, just in case.

On the way back, we insisted on fixing a flat for a guy who was walking his bike back to a trailhead at least 5 miles away. He put up a little initial resistance, which we overcame. We knew he would be happier riding than walking. 

When passing anyone stopped trailside or roadside, I always ask, Do you have everything you need? and people almost always ask the same of me when I'm stopped with a flat or mechanical. 

In our group, the only person with no flat was riding Schwalbe Marathon Plus, a "flatless" wide-ish road/path tire. 

Also, a Presta valve tube always works, even when replacing a tube with a Schroeder valve. Just be sure to replace the little screw-on retainer if replacing a Schroeder with a Presta.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

When I rode Harleys there was a pretty high sense of community and folks all seemed interested in helping each other out. Not sure that's as prevelant now as it once was in the Harley community. Cycling seems like a natural fit for the "stop and help" although it seems to me that more experienced cyclists stop more often than less experienced cyclists. Perhaps that's due to some doubt in their ability to help. I've given away lots of patches and tubes over the year and have gotten good use from my chain tool a time or two. Never worry about giving out my last tube or patch, seems you're never far from a house with duct tape and honestly, I've never flatted after helping someone with a repair. I have managed to recover a few loaner tubes from folks over time, but generally don't worry about the $6. Commuting I carry both CO2 and a small pump and have an electric compressor in my vehicle which is surprisingly popular when the occasional cyclists hit the trails for some nacho ride or charity ride.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

Helping out others and making new friends is part of the ride.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Every time. Roadie, mtb, bmx, Cat 1 wannabe or riding in cotton jeans. No ifs, ands or butts (especially if they have a nice butt).

And I have a good kharma payback for this topic. There is a local rider notorious for being selfish. Thinks he's god's gift to trail riding,. He's a very average rider with a big ego, claims to be a good racer but DNFs most Cat 2 events and always pukes out on rides longer than 20 miles. Normally that's just life, but his attitude puts off everyone and riders cringe when he miraculously comes out of nowhere to join their group.

He takes off at the beginning and only thinks of himself. I've heard of him leaving riders to wait for others many times and witnessed him ride by two newer mtbers without asking or stopping for help (I was bringing up the rear of newer riders on beginner/learning ride). I stopped to help and asked if "that guy" said or offered anything. Nope.

One ride he slides backwards down a slippery rock slab into a water-filled ravine. How? He passed a slower rider and tried impressing the group by riding this nasty section. Rear wheel slipped, he's clipped in both feet and goes backwards but is stopped for maybe 10 seconds while gravity decides what to do. That slower rider he didn't help walks their bike up to the downed rider and asks "do you need help?" Easily could have grabbed the front wheel to allow said rider time to unclip and crawl off rock slab. Notorious selfish guy shouts a frantic YES to which everyone sees the newbie smile and continue with the hike-a-bike the nasty section while the guy slides and scrapes his bike backwards 15 feet into the creek. Unhurt.

"I'm sure kharma will get me for that" the newbie rider said "but I don't care."


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

Always ask & sometimes help with a broken chain or like last week pump up a tire after they lose all the air using their own handpump.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I also stop and ask if they're okay. Recently I fixed a rider's broken chain with a spare Powerlink I was carrying and sent him on his way, but mainly I give out lots of directions.

My home trail is a mostly unmarked spiderweb and very confusing, so I'm always helping lost riders find their way. In fact, just this past Monday a helicopter was called out to search for a lost hiker, and that's not an uncommon occurrence. I also have trail maps printed out that I give out because the map they have at the trailhead is way out of date and practically useless.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

As said before, Karma will always run over your Dogma. Don't be a "Richard" ....and just pay it forward.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The vast majority ask if you need help.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

If help is needed, help is given where possible.

My favorite memory was to help out a small child on a bike trip with his mother. He had simply gotten his shoelace caught in the chain and was crying about it. His mother didn't know what to do and was noticeably distraught. Simple fix, just had him hold his balance while I turned the crank to free the lace. His mother tied his shoe and smiles all around. Couldn't have taken more than 30 seconds to say hello, ask if I could help, and fix the problem. Time well spent and appreciated. Smiles beget smiles people. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## ash216 (Oct 14, 2013)

I always ask if they have what they need and/or need help. The two times in the past year that I have destroyed a derailleur, other riders have asked me the same as I was sitting on my ass converting to singlespeed. Greatest thing ever are the little powerlink packets you keep in your bag. Those things rule. I even keep my shock pump in my bag. Not sure why, that is probably wasted weight.


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

bigkat273 said:


> Not too many flats but I've helped a few people go single speed after they ripped up their derailleur.


Yep, had this happen to me.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I slow down and ask if they've got what they need. So far, 100% said yes, except for the guy that wanted a shock pump and was a little pissy I didn't have one with me. I asked him if it is so important, why don't you have one? He didn't expect me to ask that. Go figure.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

BigRingGrinder said:


> I call out "have everything you need?" as i pass anyone on the side of the trail wrenching. Occasionally someone says no or is walking a bike out and it is obvious they do not, but it is rare.


Same. Seems more friendly than "Everything OK?" or "Need any help?"


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

When I see someone on the side of the trail always ask if is alright or if need help.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

As rule I stop and ask. Road or Mountain. For road I am pretty sure more or by tubes and CO2 have ended up in bikes other than mine.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I ask if they need help.*

Most people are able to take care of their own problems though.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

I always ask when I see a fellow rider stopped unexpectedly. It's not about karma, but about helping out.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I always ask if assistance is required and stop if the answer is yes or the person appears to be loopy / concussed / stunned / confused.

Sometimes people do not want help even when they probably do need it. Once I came upon a guy with a big honking triangular flap of cheek hangin (who had just about made it back to the trailhead parking area). I'da driven him to the ER and he seemed embarrassed (I guess) and refused multiple offers to help.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

I foolishly left my mini pump out of my Camelbak once and was facing a long walk back to the trail head when another rider showed up and helped out. He was offering spare tubes and everything but I had all that I'd just forgotten my pump. :madman: Recently I helped out a pair of female riders one of whose handle bar had come loose. All it needed was tightening with an Allen key. I definitely stop to help others if I can or at least check whether they need help. I hope others would do the same for me.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A couple picked me with a spoon after a bad spill on sand, and yes in SoCal! I always ask as well, even though I'm not a big mechanic but do have stuff needed just in case. 

Sometimes a simple: "are you ok?" goes a long way, if you are in a bad situation.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I give out many tubes and quick links to those in need. Helped a rider out at my local with a quick link and der. hanger adjusting. Went our different ways. 2 hours later after a 85 f sweaty ride guess who I see back at the parking lot giving me a nice cold ipa. Sweet.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

I was in a race last year and saw a woman struggling with her bike. Someone rode by and asked if she was ok. She said not sure. They kept riding. I came up on her and asked what was going on. She couldn't shift. Deraileur bent. I set her up in a single gear to finish the lap. I have helped several people during races I have been in. I race for myself not the podium.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Busy trails I ride,,,,*

Last time I had a flat It was like,
flip the bike over,,,, no thanks I got this,,,,
undo the front wheel,,, thanks anyways but I'm good,,,
peel the tire off,,, yup I got a spare tube,,,, thanks anyway,,,,
100 pumps to hit 30 psi,,,,no thanks I don't need a pressure guage really,,,
mounting the tire,,, no I'm good and almost done,,,
Putting up my gear,, thank you but I just finished,,,

Next time I break down I'm gonna drag my bike off the trail into the woods 
to work In peace....

Yeah I will always ask if one needs help, It's the right thing to do.....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Osco said:


> Last time I had a flat It was like,
> flip the bike over,,,, no thanks I got this,,,,
> undo the front wheel,,, thanks anyways but I'm good,,,
> peel the tire off,,, yup I got a spare tube,,,, thanks anyway,,,,
> ...


Hey at least there was help if you needed it. As funny as your story is, it sounds like you're bichen because so many "friendly" fellow riders were willing to help you. Possibly some day you'll break down and need help and just as many will fly by without a care in the world. Some screaming as they go by "Get out of the way I'm on Strava".

I personally ask anyone stopped if they need help and I would expect any fellow rider to do the same. It's just trail etiquette and the right moral thing to do.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

All the time. No good deed unnoticed!


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

If I were to ever hear someone yell out to get out of the way because they are on Strava, I'm fairly certain it would take me longer to get off the trail than if they simply shouted "Coming through!". My hearing is not so good, so...

Never fail to offer assistance. Ever.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I ride with my husband. He carries tools and I carry a first aid kit in our respective backpacks. We stop to help when we find riders with mechanicals or injuries.
i've treated minor cuts and Chris has given tubes, fixed chains etc.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Every single time, even on the street for commuters, well at least I ask if they need help first..

Hell I even stop for Harley's on my Motorcycle, even if I don't like them at all.

Ps: somebody help me last Monday when I broke a chain and I did not have my tool and it feel great to get help, no mention save me a 12mile hike, well 5miles uphill, the rest coasting down or flat.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I always used to ask. Then I saw a thread in which tho OP and others complained about riders asking if they needed help. 

Now, I ask if it looks like a rider might need help. If the answer is "yes," I always help. I also stop whenever someone asks for help.


----------



## bobby_tables (Nov 8, 2010)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I always used to ask. Then I saw a thread in which tho OP and others complained about riders asking if they needed help.


I've got nothing against people helping or asking to help, I do it myself all the time, but I can see this point of view too. Where I ride, you put a foot down for a few seconds, stop to take a breather, hike-a-bike back up to do that fun section over again or are otherwise paused on the trail, you will immediately have every rider that's riding by freaked out that something is wrong and that you are in need of immediate assistance. "Ermahgerd, you are stopped. Are you OK? You OK?"...sometimes it gets annoying quickly, lol.


----------



## ash216 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well that is over the top I think... You see a lot of riders where I ride, and they stop all the time on the side of the trail to rest or shoot the ****, or have a bite to eat. I only ask/offer to help if they look like they are trying to fix something of if they look visibly distressed.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll ask if they look like help is needed. A couple times I've stopped in a race to help a beginner put a derailleur back together, but if they don't ask I won't usually stop, just slow down.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

bobby_tables said:


> "Ermahgerd, you are stopped. Are you OK? You OK?"...


You have inspired me. The next time i see someone just chilling and NOT fixing something i plan to leap off my bike and charge them at a dead run screaming "OH MY GOD! ARE YOU OK? LIVE DAMN YOU, LIVE!!!!!!"

Ok, maybe not.... but i amused my self imagining it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BigRingGrinder said:


> You have inspired me. The next time i see someone just chilling and NOT fixing something i plan to leap off my bike and charge them at a dead run screaming "OH MY GOD! ARE YOU OK? LIVE DAMN YOU, LIVE!!!!!!"
> 
> Ok, maybe not.... but i amused my self imagining it.


lol... coffee spittin' worthy!

Of course I would always ask if someone needed a hand but mtb'ers are by nature like boy scouts, they rarely need it.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I always ask. Every ride I have a pack with patches, pump, tools, first aid etc. Fixed a guys tire just about two weeks ago.

Karma baby. I've been injured (broken leg) on the trails and helped out of the woods by a fellow rider. Also had a motorist stop and apply first aid to my bleeding face as I lay unconscious in the road with two skull fractures. After that I pay it forward. Every time.

Steve Z


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I always stop just to laugh at them....

Really, though, I have used my tools and spares on others more than myself.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I stop just about every time.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I stop and I've had others stop for me (on my last ride, actually. 3 flats and 2 crashes). Some people are unprepared, some are just unlucky. Either way, I'd like to help them. 

I'm generally well prepared or willing to walk home. I've had a flat and a broken pump on the same ride...someone stopped an let me borrow their pump. Nice. 

I've stopped during a race for someone with a flat. Tossed them a pump and said leave it at the finish line (I think they had run out of CO2). I could imagine passing someone during the heat of a safe lap race, but on a long epic race/ride, no way. 

I've always tried to treat others like I'd like to be treated...


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

I stop, I ask. Karma. I help when I can - though, granted, I'm not the greatest bike mechanic out there. And it's pretty obvious when someone needs help. (we all know that look...).
Accidents happen. You go years without a mishap and then, break a chain and get a few flats all on the same ride...before endoing and nearly falling down a cliff. Sometimes it's bad luck, sometimes it's poor planning. We've all been there.
Though, especially with familiar faces on my local trails, I stop more for support than anything. My first aid kit is no better than theirs, but sometimes it's good to have company while you shake it off or wait for help. I've found that a few kind words and some company can transform a terrible situation into something not so bad and worthy of beers later. 
Again, a few seconds to make sure that everyone is all right (bikers, hikers, etc.) goes a long way and trickles back in good ways throughout the community.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I always stop and ask. Most don't need assistance, but those that do seem pretty grateful. For some reason, I've given more tubes (and co2 carts) to riders on the road than those on the trails.


----------



## bobby_tables (Nov 8, 2010)

BigRingGrinder said:


> You have inspired me. The next time i see someone just chilling and NOT fixing something i plan to leap off my bike and charge them at a dead run screaming "OH MY GOD! ARE YOU OK? LIVE DAMN YOU, LIVE!!!!!!"
> 
> Ok, maybe not.... but i amused my self imagining it.


LOL...well at least you are stopping to shoot the breeze and aren't that other type of rider who ask "Are you OK?" as they shoot by you at top speed with no real intention of stopping.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah always. MTB, Roadie, car, motorcycle, old lady with groceries. If they look like they MIGHT need help, I'll ask if they do. I'm never in so much of a hurry to get to the end of my life that I can't stop to help someone on the way.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Trail Ninja said:


> Yeah always. MTB, Roadie, car, motorcycle, old lady with groceries. If they look like they MIGHT need help, I'll ask if they do. I'm never in so much of a hurry to get to the end of my life that I can't stop to help someone on the way.


Amen


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I always ask people who are stopped, walking or lying down if they're ok, worst they can do is tell me to f*ck off.


GRAVELBIKE said:


> For some reason, I've given more tubes (and co2 carts) to riders on the road than those on the trails.


That's easy, mtbers don't mid hauling 20lb of water, lunch, tubes, spares and a toolkit round on their back like some kind of survivalist turtle. Roadies tape one puncture patch, a CO2 can and a banana to their arse and consider themselves ready for the ragnarok.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Just a couple weeks ago I stopped to see if I could help a father/daughter. She was having rear brake issues. He didn't seem to mechanically inclined. Turns out the rear caliper was broken. Couldn't help with that one.
I always ask if everything is ok. I don't always ride with my full pack, but always have a pump, multi-tool and patches. 
I'll gladly help anyone in need. Next time it could be me. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I always say something to the effect like "you guys good?". If I see they are working on anything more than a flat tire I will always stop & see what's up even if they ignore me. It's been my experience most riders are not very good mechanics so I'll hang out just to make sure. More times than not I can see they are struggling & just flat out take over. Awkward initially sometimes, but after I've offered help & then watch them struggle with it for 5 minutes the awkwardness turns to relief when it's fixed. I will always stop for roadies as well even if I'm driving as I have a full tool kit & floor pump in my van. Being a good mechanic has it's draw backs though as I always seem to be wrenching on friends bikes......


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I always ask and see if anyone needs help. Regardless if I am timing myself. About a month ago I stopped on a trail to help a father of two girls, who hit a pothole and flew over the bars. He landed hard - had a terrible gash on his right arm and scratches on his face. I stopped and gave him my entire tube of neosporin antiseptic. In the crash he apparently tacked his front wheel and messed up his chain and the rear wheel was out of the stays. I managed to help get his wheel running and also gave him one gear to use on the way back down the trail. 

2 weeks later I'm at another local trail and impale myself on my left handle bar grip and bruise my sternum. Not sure how karma worked there......lol.


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

Always ask, good bike karma. If you don't a really simple "no thank you" usually does the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

I've bruised a sternum before, not fun. Especially in a car at stop lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Snapped my chain halfway round a 12mile loop with no short way back to the car. I'm pleased to say every rider who saw me stopped to ask, eventually someone was able to give me a master link so I could get on my way. I'd be more than happy to pay it forward and do the same.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Overhillthruthewoods (Sep 26, 2012)

Could someone parrot that "karma" claptrap one more time... I just can't get enough of it.

Do it because it's intrinsically the right thing to do, not because of some superstitious risk or reward potentiality.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Overhillthruthewoods said:


> Could someone parrot that "karma" claptrap one more time... I just can't get enough of it.
> 
> Do it because it's intrinsically the right thing to do, not because of some superstitious risk or reward potentiality.


^^This^^


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Overhillthruthewoods said:


> Could someone parrot that "karma" claptrap one more time... I just can't get enough of it.
> 
> Do it because it's intrinsically the right thing to do, not because of some superstitious risk or reward potentiality.


Not saying I believe in Karma or not but is being rude to others about it and possibly their beliefs intrinsically the right thing to do?

Just saying.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I found the karma thing I tad annoying ( although it's a metaphysic reality). I think most people used the word karma as a general meaning of the right thing to do. Not because they were genuinely expecting good karma in return


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree 

Although good karma could actually be the good feeling you get from helping others.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Every single time.

In fact, I buy a lot of tubes but don't use many at all. I give a lot away - and fixed quite a few flats - but don't need many for myself. Karma?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

skiahh said:


> Karma?


Tubeless?

Or maybe just proper tire inflation.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

kjlued said:


> I agree
> 
> Although good karma could actually be the good feeling you get from helping others.


Certainly is. Furthermore, one carries that good feeling/energy with them into their lives....and so on.


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

skiahh said:


> Every single time.
> 
> In fact, I buy a lot of tubes but don't use many at all. I give a lot away - and fixed quite a few flats - but don't need many for myself. Karma?


Hope you ride in Northern California in case I ever need a little trail side AAA! Bottom line, it's just good manners, etiquette and pretty much the right thing to do if you see someone on the side of trail broken down or stopped looking like they need help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

To me, karma implies selfish motivation. Typical western definition goes something like this: Unless I do a good action, I will be punished in future actions. Or, 'even though it may be an annoyance now, I will help in order to avoid future punishment'. To me, with karma as the reason, the action of 'helping' is a purely selfish.

Karma has a much different meaning in Hindu cultures than our water downed and convenient western interpretation. A quick anecdote: While traveling in India, a good friend of mine spotted a young girl on the side of the road having a very serious seizure. Ridged arms/legs, foaming at the mouth, head smacking the ground, etc. With seemingly hundreds of people walking AROUND the girl, NO ONE was helping. When my buddy jumped off the bus to help her, the guide on the bus stopped him from lending any kind of assistance. He said "NO! You must not help her. It is her karma that has lead her to this, and you cannot get involved". Other examples of this popped up again and again on the trip.

Since then I seriously rethought my position on the karma thing. I don't need to worry about my past lives, or walk in fear of not doing something, or doing something. I help others because I am called to help, and most of the time when I do, I feel great.


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Funny how a thread about helping others turns into a debate about Karma. Baffled!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

Karma Police


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I always ask. I also rescue people when I am in my car (if I can fit the bike in it or on the roof rack).


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I always ask if they are ok, if someone looks like they're having issues with their bike, or looking lost etc.
I'll gladly give up a tube, quick link, energy bar. Hopefully if I am in the same situation some day, someone will return the favor.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

A long time ago while living in SoCal, was riding PCH and got a flat. Didn't know s***. Didn't have s***. Guy stopped (he was on a DeRosa with Campy) and totally fixed me up. Nearly 25 years later, I still remember it, and always ask and help if needed. No exceptions.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I always ask if help is needed and last time I insisted on helping even they declined in the beginning and they were happy after I was able to fix their problem. On the trails I ride here in WNC very few people pass you when you stopped and it looks like you could have a problem without asking if everything is okay.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

I stopped today during a 60 mile ride to ask another cyclist if they needed help. You can need help or not, but if you don't need help at least be gracious when you're asked. This guy was like "don't bother me, I'm fixing a flat." I was sorry I asked. Should have pestered him longer.


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

Last year at 24hrs in Canmore I was having a bad night lap. My first issue was severe cramps in my calves. The worst ever by far. I had to get off the bike and do some stretching and walking to try and get some relief. Turned out the compression sleeves I was wearing to stop the cramps were making them worse. Then I flatted my front tire. Several people offered to help but I had everything I needed so no big problem. In fact the forced rest helped my calves recover. 

About 2km from the end of the lap I came upon a guy in distress who is asking if anyone has a knife. My multi tool has a knife blade in it so I decide to stop and assist. 

They guy starts trying to undo one of the zip ties on his number plate. In my "end of lap seriously depleted state", it takes me a while to ask him why he's doing that. Turns out he wants to use the zip tie to McGyver a fix for his busted chain. Once I find this out I ask him what size chain he is running because I have a couple of 10 speed quick links with me. It turns out he doesn't know. I give him one of the links anyway, get my multi tool back and carry on.

It didn't even dawn on me until after I got back to the pits, ate and had a nap, that my multi tool had a chain tool on it that probably could have fixed his chain regardless of the size. The other thing that dawned on me was that it probably would have taken him less time to walk to the finish line than the attempted repair was taking.

Sometimes deep into a race lap the "stupids" set in. I know how to fix chains and can normally do it quickly even without a quick link. In my depleted state the brain just wasn't working. The guy I was trying to help was even worse off because I don't think he had any idea how to help himself nor did he have the tools to do it.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

In scuba diving, the rule for dealing with emergencies is: stop, breath, think, act. The same applies to biking except breathing is not an issue.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Forster said:


> I stopped today during a 60 mile ride to ask another cyclist if they needed help. You can need help or not, but if you don't need help at least be gracious when you're asked. This guy was like "don't bother me, I'm fixing a flat." I was sorry I asked. Should have pestered him longer.


I would have had to say something smart ass.

Hopefully his spare tube was busted.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

I always offer help.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I had my first on-trail flat 2 weeks ago. Pretty sure at least 30 people asked if I was okay and/or needed help, including 2 ladies each towing a baby (there's a paved trail right next to the dirt at that spot). (I didn't need anything).


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

I've helped way too many riders (MTB and Roadie) who did not have a flipping pump. They may have had the one or zero of: tube, the repair kit, the levers....no pump. Ummm......
Also helped the single speed conversions, how to use a bottle holder bolt for a failed cleat bolt. Zip ties and duct tape and solve an incredible # of things for a fix to get one out.
Been helped several times with tubes and misc mechanical knowledge to MacGyver my sorry self out. Always by folks I was riding with.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

I was driving my son who was 3 at the time to a college football game when we saw a roadie looking lost on the side of the road. I made a u-turn and we walked over and asked him if he needed help. He had no clue how to change a tire. So I went to my car and got my pump and showed him how. turns out he didnt have a flat he never pumped his tires up before the ride. He told me that he filled up before his triathlon a few weeks ago. I told him he needed to invest in a pump and make sure his tires were inflated before making a go of it again. And of course my son got to learn a life lesson about helping people in need.


----------



## GTDanny (Sep 23, 2012)

I always carry a multi-tool in my camelbak. I'm pretty sure it has been used by other people more often than me.


----------



## cdaler (May 11, 2006)

I helped a guy that was having problems with his bike with rim brakes. One side was dragging because the spring tension wasn't balanced. He was amazed I helped him and had the wheel spinning freely without any tools (just adjusted the springs on each pad), because how could I do that since my bike had disk brakes, I said I didn't always have disks... 

I have to admit some bike mechanics must seem like magicians to some people !


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Even though I am a mountain biker like 90 percent of the time and find most roadies to be jerks, if I see one on the side of the road who is broken down and I am driving past, I will offer to throw their bike on my rack and give them a ride.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

MTB, I always stop to help. Road bike, I stop just long enough to stare them down while I pee on their bike. It's how I assert my dominance.


----------



## rich67 (Mar 21, 2010)

I always ask if I see someone stopped who looks like they're having an issue. I've loaned out allen wrenches to adjust seats and tighten bolts. I've loaned out tubes. I have also had people help me out with a chain tool (that I now religiously carry). As far as tubes go, I only carry one-so I don't like parting with my only one to help out someone ill-prepared. Carry a tube patch kit AND an extra tube. I have seen people just toss a new tube in but not even check to see what caused the flat in the first place-only to see them stopped again with another flat further down the trail from the same thorn embedded in their tire.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

fgjsfj


----------



## Hill Country Redneck (Mar 22, 2014)

I couldn't imagine not stopping, but I grew up in Texas so it is ingrained in most of us, however you run across a jerk from time to time. When I do I just smile wish them good luck and move on.


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

Always check to see if all is ok and always stop if it is not, no other way to ride.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Absolutely! Quick story about just 2 weeks ago. I was out riding and ran into a group that looked like they were new at the sport. They had a flat, I stopped and asked if all was ok then I realized they were about 8 miles into a ride with no tubes and they were trying to fix a valve stem with a patch. Never going to work, they asked if I could sell them a tube and I just threw one at the guy and told him to repay it to someone else someday. So my two buddies I was riding with were talking about good bike karma...an hour later my rear hub blew out! Go figure right? Well I was at the very top of the climb so I was able to coast down with a smile still on my face....So here comes in my bike karma, or at least I think that's what it was, about a week later I met someone who knew someone pretty important in the industry (I'll keep him anonymous). He was with me in my work truck, saw my mountain bike magazine and made the connection, he asked what I rode and what size. A few days later he showed up with 7 brand spankin new tires for me from his buddy, not cheap ones either. I didn't know what to say! I was so thankful, you guys all know how much tires are and I'm on a budget. So I was able to keep a couple sets for myself and I gave my good buddy a set as well to try and spread the wealth and he was stoked, he always helps me out with anything I need! Anyways I was very blessed and I'll keep stopping for people, not expecting anything later down the line but you just might save someone's butt who otherwise would be out of luck.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

This thread reminds me I need to get better at quick "roadside" repairs. Not sure Id have any idea how to help someone with a busted chain...or myself for that matter.
Nor any idea how many co2s Id need to carry for a 29er. 

As for the topic. Im usually happy to , what good is learning all this stuff if theres no real life camaraderie. 
I will say it does depend who Im with also. Ive heard stories of joggers ,cyclists getting lured into traps. So if Im with a female Ill think twice if we're in a desolate area.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I always ask, stop if needed (not often) and donate a tube if the situation warrants. I try to always be prepared with tube/pump/tools myself, but I've been caught on the other side of the equation with a busted pump or dried out glue before. Tubeless now, but you know what I mean, it's just a matter of time before you're stranded despite your best efforts.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I always ask, cause I'm usually over prepared for failure. Part of mountain biking is fixing bikes. They break, that's what they do

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

